# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbeycan tarihi

## ceydaaa

asds.jpgAzerbaycan, tarih sahnesinde M.Ö. 6. asırdan itibaren görülmeye başlar. Jeopolitik durumu itibariyle, devamlı istilalara uğramış ve çeşitli devletlerin hakimiyeti altında kalmıştır. Bu bölgede kurulan ilk devlet, Ahameni Komutanı Sahrap Atropates'in temellerini attığı krallıktır. Atropates Krallığının ismi zamanla değişikliklere uğramış, Sasanilerce Azurbeycan, Süryanilerce Azerbaigan olarak isimlendirilmiştir. 
Türkler ve
İranlılar ise bölgeye Azerbaycan ismi vermişlerdir.

Atropetes Krallığından sonra bölgeye sırasıyla Selevkoslular, Ermeniler, Romalılar ve Sasaniler hakim olmuşlardır. Türklerin buraya esaslı yerleşmeleri M.S. 4. ve 5. asırlarda olmuştur. Daha sonra Sasani Hükümdarı Nuşirevan bölgeye İranlıları yerleştirme politikasını takip etmiştir. Yedinci asırdan itibaren büyümeye başlayan İslam devleti Azerbaycan'ı fethe başladı. Bu fetih hareketi, 643'te bölge tamamen Müslümanların hakimiyeti altına geçmesiyle tamamlandı. Daha sonra Abbasiler burayı Türk emirler vasıtasıyla idare ettiler. Abbasi Devletinin yıkılmasıyla, bu topraklarda birtakım yerli hanedanlar beylik kurdular. Yedinci asırdan itibaren Selçuklu Akıncıları Azerbaycan'a girdiler. Fakat burada kesin bir hakimiyet tesis edemediler. 1015-1016'dan sonra buraya Oğuz boyları yerleşmeye başladı. 1043 senesinde Tuğrul Bey, amcası ve amcaoğlunu buraya fethe gönderdiyse de, Bizanslılarla uzun süren çarpışmalardan bir netice alınamadı. Azerbaycan'ın kesin Selçuklu hakimiyeti altına girmesi Sultan Alparslan devrinde olmuştur.

Azerbaycan, 12. ve 13. asırlar arasında Atabegler ve Harezmşahların hakimiyeti altına girdi. Daha sonra Moğollar, bölgeye 1320'de girmeye başladı. Cengiz'in burada hakimiyeti kısa sürdü, Cengiz'in ölümünden sonra Azerbaycan Cuci milletinin istilasına uğradı. Onlardan sonra İranlıların hakimiyetine giren Azerbaycan, bir süre sonra da Altınordu Devletinin hakimiyetine girdi. On altıncı asrın ilk yarısına kadar bu istilalar devam etti. Azerbaycan'a ilk Osmanlı seferi ise 16. asırdan itibaren başladı. Yavuz Sultan Selim Han Safevilerle olan savaşları esnasında, 1514'te Tebriz'i aldıysa da, şehir tekrar Safevilerin eline geçti. 1534'te Kanuni Sultan Süleyman Han Tebriz'i aldı ve ertesi sene bütün Azerbaycan'ı fethetti. 1555'te çıkan karışıklık sonucu Azerbaycan tekrar Safevilere bağlandı. Sultan Üçüncü Murad Han devrinde tekrar Osmanlıların eline geçti.

1539'dan sonra Azerbaycan'da muhtelif hanlıklar kuruldu. Bunlarda kargaşalık; 19. asra kadar devam etti. Bu asırda bazı kalkınma hareketleri başladıysa da, sonuçları ancak 20. asrın başlarında görüldü.

Nihayet, 28 Nisan 1920'de kızılordunun istilası ile Sovyet rejimi ilan edildi. Azerbaycan bugünkü statüye gelene kadar, Gürcüler-Ermeniler ile birlikte Kafkasya federasyonu şeklinde idare edildi.

5 Aralık 1936'da topraklarının bir kısmı Ermenilere bir kısmı da Gürcülere verildi. Böylece Kafkasya'da kalan Azerbaycan toprakları üzerinde Gürcistan, Ermenistan ve Azerbaycan olmak üzere Rusya'ya bağlı üç cumhuriyet kuruldu.

Komünistlerin istilası sırasında, milletin arasına bozuk fikirler yerleşmeye başladı. Bu arada İslamiyeti bozucu, reformist fikirler de gelişti. Millet, bu reformistler ile komünistler arasında şaşırdı ve komünizme karşı yapılan başkaldırmalar başladı. Ancak bunlar her defasında çok kanlı olarak kızılordu tarafından bastırıldı. Komünistlere karşı 56 şiddetli isyan olmuştur. 1989'da Rusya'da başlayan Glasnost ve Prestroika politikası ile Kuzey Azerbaycan'da maddi ve manevi değerlere dönüş başladı. Ermenilere verilen bölgeleri geri almak için ayaklanmalar oldu. 1990'da bağımsızlığını ilan eden Azerbaycan Cumhuriyetine giren Kızılordu, ülkeyi baştan başa kana buladı. Sovyetler Birliği, bir süre bağımsızlığını ilan etmeye çalışan cumhuriyetlerine karşı baskısını sürdürdü ise de, Ağustos 1991'de Azerbaycan, Letonya, Estonya ve Litvanya bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettiler. Bunları diğer Türk devletleri takip etti. Azerbaycan ile Ermenistan arasında Karabağ yüzünden çıkan savaş devam etmektedir. 1992 ortalarında yapılan seçimleri kazanan Halk Cephesi lideri Ebulfeyz Elçibey devlet başkanı oldu.

----------

